# meal timing around workouts



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2017)

looking for a general consensus what works for you guys. I always try to eat a protein and carb rich meal 1-1/2 hrs pre workout and post workout. I stick with mostly chicken or steak with brown rice or sweet potatoe usually with some broccoli. 
so what works for you guys and when. just wanted to introduce a new topic that I think is important. you all know how shitty ur workout can be if you haven't eaten for 4 hrs beforehand fuuuk.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2017)

My workouts aren't shitty if I haven't eaten in 4hrs before. I do prefer to eat though but can just as easily not. I prefer 5Guys as a pre workout


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My workouts aren't shitty if I haven't eaten in 4hrs before. I do prefer to eat though but can just as easily not. I prefer 5Guys as a pre workout



really bro...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> really bro...



He isn't kidding.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 14, 2017)

I've stopped with the ocd meal preps and limitind to same old shit as far as meals go, I need color, variety, hedonism and deliciousness on my plate in order to enjoy my food..

That being said, Ill eat when I'm hungry and given my sporadic biorhythm - my 1st meal isn't until noon - 2pm - but it's always at least and hour and a half from my training session. Post festum training I'll give my stomach a little rest time, so the next meal will be somewhere between 6:30pm and 7pm, sometimes it'll be later than that (depends if I'm pulling overnighters to get everything done) - around 10pm-midnight.


----------



## Jin (Jul 14, 2017)

Scoope of: Karbolyn & whey. Keep this in your truck and you'll always be good to go. 

Post workout is always protein shake & oatmeal with 1lb chicken or pork an hour after that.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a couple of scoops of Gatorade powder with a homemade pwo mix (creatine m, citruline m, beta alanine, and caffeine) at ~630 am.  Energy and strength is fine.  I used to train in the evenings and really haven't noticed a difference in energy, endurance, or strength between the two.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> I've stopped with the ocd meal preps and limitind to same old shit as far as meals go, I need color, variety, hedonism and deliciousness on my plate in order to enjoy my food..
> 
> That being said, Ill eat when I'm hungry and given my sporadic biorhythm - my 1st meal isn't until noon - 2pm - but it's always at least and hour and a half from my training session. Post festum training I'll give my stomach a little rest time, so the next meal will be somewhere between 6:30pm and 7pm, sometimes it'll be later than that (depends if I'm pulling overnighters to get everything done) - around 10pm-midnight.



waaay too many big words lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> really bro...



Yes, really bro... The fukk is wrong with a delicious 5guys triple before or after a workout???????


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2017)

I try to get some protein in an hr before a workout. I don't want to go over 4 hr without taking in some protein and I don't want a load in my gut while I'm working out.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> waaay too many big words lol



Operative descriptive word here being, redundant, aye..


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm glad you brought this up I've been having a problem with eating before the gym but it puts my body in a  digestive state before so I'm not getting full use of the pre workout ... Im trying to make adjustments any input that will help ?!?!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 14, 2017)

I try to make sure to give myself at least 2 hours after a meal before lifting. For no other reason then I just can't workout with a full/bloated feeling. On the flipside, if I feel hungry before going to the gym, I will eat a banana and it seems to be just enough to keep me from having that hungry feeling while I lift cause that sucks worse. All of my meals have pretty high carbs(100g+)


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm pretty good with packing enough food but there are times where I run out due to being so fukkin hungry all day or working late, I try to at least grab a protein bar or banana bread on my way to the gym. I wanted to get some feedback on what you guys think is the optimal time to eat to fuel the body pre workout and feed the body post workout


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2017)

Snake said load in his gut.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 14, 2017)

You guys stress the small stuff to much....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm pretty good with packing enough food but there are times where I run out due to being so fukkin hungry all day or working late, I try to at least grab a protein bar or banana bread on my way to the gym. I wanted to get some feedback on what you guys think is the optimal time to eat to fuel the body pre workout and feed the body post workout



I have read a lot about pre workout and post workout meals in the past few months. Most of what I read says it can take up to 8 hours to fully digest and fully absorb the nutrients that you consume in a meal. If this is true, the best you can do is make sure your "tank" stays full. Pre and post workout meals would be irrelevant for the workout that you do in between them. You would actually be using nutrients that were eaten as long as 8 hours ago to fuel/feed your muscles. I used to be so strict on when I ate in relation to my workout until I started reading up on it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2017)

There is no universal optimal time. It's whatever you want and whatever lets you perform the best. Some ppl lift great fasted for the most part. Some do much better with food before.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 14, 2017)

This paper needs an update but the general point remains the same:
- Get some carbs and protein around workouts. Don't worry too much about "timing" it exactly. 
- A good quality prewo meal negates the importance of "timing" the postwo meal pretty much completely. 
- At the same time, the lack of a prewo meal makes the postwo one a bit more important, get it in as soon as is viable. Intra-wo nutrition becomes more important here, not training fasted is the best option but some people simply prefer it for valid reasons that I won't bore people with. 

So for you Gibs, I see no reason to be worrying about "optimizing" this at all. Your getting both carbs & protein around your workouts as it is so...move on to the next subject of interest


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 14, 2017)

thanks for the replys brothers and sista


----------



## Solomc (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> thanks for the replys brothers



Dont forget to give the sister love too.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 15, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> thanks for the replys brothers and sista



Helped me out as well !


----------



## PFM (Jul 16, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My workouts aren't shitty if I haven't eaten in 4hrs before. I do prefer to eat though but can just as easily not. I prefer 5Guys as a pre workout



5 guys isn't enough, then he works out.


----------

